# Lücke im Internet Explorer: Gute und schlechten Nachrichten



## Newsfeed (19 Januar 2010)

Microsoft will noch in dieser Woche einen Emergency Patch veröffentlichen, der die Lücke im Internet Explorer schließen soll. Erste Exploits funktionieren nun auch, wenn die Datenausführungsverhinderung aktiviert ist.

Weiterlesen...


----------

